
Native lazy-loading support for the Web in Chrome 76 - ksec
https://web.dev/native-lazy-loading
======
ksec
Supported in Chrome 76 and any Chromium 76-based browsers.

There is also an open implementation bug [1] for Firefox.

Webkit also has it too [2], just not sure when it will land.

I know this is going to be an unpopular opinion, but I really wish we could
make Javascript-less Web Page ( HTML ) better instead making everything Web
page an Javascript Web App. Lazy Loading is something I wanted for god knows
how many years.

Hopefully someday I could see something like Turbolinks and Stimulus inside
browser.

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1542784](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1542784)

[2]
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196698](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196698)

